# IXUS 430 - Erfahrungen bzw. Empfehlung



## Crash_Davis (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo, 
ich fotografiere zur Zeit noch mit der IXUS v2. Da ich aber endlich mit mindestens 3,5 mio pixel fotos machen möchte liebäugele ich zur Zeit mit der IXUS 430. 

Gibt es hier jemanden, der damit bereits Erfahrungen gesammelt hat?

Ist diese Cam zu empfehlen?

Danke

Crash


----------



## Crash_Davis (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo?
hat hier denn niemand Erfahrung mit der IXUS 430 gesammelt?


----------



## Nacron (11. Mai 2004)

Ich habe sie leider nicht...

aber ich habe mich mal für dich schlau gemacht und habe folgendes rausgefunden 



> Wer auf das Extra-Knöpfchen zum Direktdruck der Fotos auf einem Spezialdrucker verzichten kann muss die neue Ixus 430 nicht kaufen, sondern kann das "Auslaufmodell" 400 jetzt sehr günstig kaufen (369.- Euro)



http://www.henner.info/ix_400.htm

Wo du dir im klaren sein solltest dieses Gerät ist auf größe ausgelegt und nicht auf Qualität wobei man sagen muss die Qualität ist schon ziehmlich gut für diese Größe !

Aber ich tippe mal das weißt du eigentlich schon alles ...


----------



## Crash_Davis (12. Mai 2004)

Zitat: 
Wo du dir im klaren sein solltest dieses Gerät ist auf größe ausgelegt und nicht auf Qualität wobei man sagen muss die Qualität ist schon ziehmlich gut für diese Größe !

Heißt das Du würdest mir eher eine andere empfehlen?
Exilim Z-40?


----------

